# Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - Smokes faster than a dollar bill.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've read a lot of positive reviews and decided to try the G maduro belicoso. Great smoke. Lived up to my expectations and then some. The only prob...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - Smokes faster than a dollar bill.


----------

